# Weird But True



## ladylore (Mar 4, 2008)

Weird But True

New York Post
By NEIL GRAVES, Wire Services
A cheapskate Iranian learned the hard way the importance of showing his neglected wife some love after courts ordered him to buy her 124,000 red roses. 

After 10 years of having to pay for her own coffee and the like, the woman decided to claim the roses, which he had promised her as a dowry. 

Iranian officials have seized the man's apartment, worth $65,000, and won't release it until he has bought her all 124,000 roses - at about $2.60 each.


----------



## Halo (Mar 4, 2008)

mg: Gives new meaning to the poem Roses are Red.... :lol:


----------

